# Breeding Suggestions For My Blue Fawn Pitbull



## Blue Fawn (Feb 7, 2017)

What type of pit should i breed my blue fawn pit with to get beautiful colors?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have to ask a question like that, then you shouldn't be breeding at all.
Read every thread on this site. Then make an educated decision.

Breeding for color is unethical, as recessive dogs bred to other recessive dogs creates a lot of health issues. I know this from experience as I have a blue bully, and blue is a recessive gene.

Just so you know. There is only one type of pit and that is the American Pit Bull Terrier. There are multiple bull breeds. Like American Bully, American Staffordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, etc. The American Bully is more often then not mislabeled as a "pit" but it is a breed of it's own.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Blue Fawn said:


> What type of pit should i breed my blue fawn pit with to get beautiful colors?


 Welcome to the forum. That type of question almost makes certain that you don't own an APBT and would be breeding a mixed dog which the shelters are full of. Would you give us some more information to go on?

Joe


----------



## Blue Fawn (Feb 7, 2017)

I Just want to breed a good looking healthy pit & yes I'm a beginner so I don't kno much but I will do some research


----------



## Blue Fawn (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not just mating for color I want it to have strength stamina and very strong genes I just want to breed a nice set of pits but thank you I will now look for a dog with more dominant genes


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

May I suggest starting with a good representative of the breed, first. Own the dog. Learn about the breed. Learn about health testing, genetics, drive, titles, etc. Put some titles on a dog. Learn what you want in a dog. Why do you want strength and stamina? For a running partner? For weight pull? For other Dogsports? 

Why breed a litter of "pits?" It really sucks. You might get 8-10 pups. You'll keep one or two.. So that's 6-8 pups of non health tested, non titled puppies. Puppies who will range the spectrum in size, type, and temperament. You won't have a predictable "look." Plus, it's pretty freaking hard to find them GOOD homes. Homes that will keep the puppy until death do them part. That will take good care of the puppy. You sell these pups for $100 each, and you may sell them all, and not have to take them to the shelter, but at what price? And at $100 each, with all the vet care and extra food and supplies, you won't even break even. Not to mention all the cleaning and scrubbing, noise, and effort you will spend getting the pups to the legal age of 8 weeks, before you can sell them. 

I just bred a litter that was from health tested and titled parents. Not including the amount of time and money it took to get the titles, I am in the hole, even with fetching decent prices for the pups. 

The market is FLOODED with hum-drum, run of the mill, backyard bred pits. There is no reason to add to it. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: Thanks Indie.

Joe


----------



## Garz (Jul 14, 2014)

I suggest getting her/him fixed. Unless you like the thought of your dogs ending up in a shelter. Where more than likely they will be put down or picked up by less than savory characters. If you think you are going to make a bunch of money, you may be sadly mistaken.
I would reconsider. 

My beautiful blue pit sat in a shelter for 6 months before I got him. He is exactly the dog you described. Awesome colors, strong/buff as hell, big ass head, etc. I have people ask me all the time how much I paid for him. Is he Gotti line, Gator mouth, etc. You going to breed him? $125. Fixed, shots all up to date, micro chipped, and vet checked. He was one out of several hundred to choose from. Sad. I'm sure a like minded person had a good idea a few years back.


----------

